# My 2 new baby girlies!!!



## JoeysMum (Jun 14, 2013)

This is Pushka ( Russian for little paw) She was born with half a tail it's also loops over like an Akita tail so i can only assume it was broken at some stage in her old home...She's very vocal and LOVES a fuss!


----------



## JoeysMum (Jun 14, 2013)

And this is Koko a naughty little madam who learns very quickly, if theres something you don't want her to do...she will do it!!! also loves a fuss like her sister.
































They will both by my little princesses!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very pretty babies :001_wub: and I love their names


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Gorgeous little sweethearts!

Welcome to the forums


----------



## JoeysMum (Jun 14, 2013)

Shiny said:


> Gorgeous little sweethearts!
> 
> Welcome to the forums


Thank you


----------



## vabank (Jun 17, 2013)

Beautiful girl!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are both very pretty, _


----------



## vabank (Jun 17, 2013)

Of course, both are lovely!


----------



## Kimbles38 (Jun 9, 2013)

I love their names.
The have beautiful colouring too.


----------



## Tessah (Jun 19, 2013)

Cute and cor double trouble


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Omg 2 naughty beautiful torties. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------

